# <-Topic unique Ibook G4->  Photos, Test, impressions, remarques ...



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous.

Voyant le nombre de posts concernant l'ibook G4 se multiplier de jour en jour, et partant un peu dans tous les sens, je vous propose de recentrer ici tous vos tests, remarques, impressions, livraison... concernant le nouvel ibook G4.
Ce topic permettra aux nouveaux switcheurs de commencer à donner des réponses aux questions les plus souvent posées.

Voici donc ma contribution personnelle

Ibook G4 800 12", 256 mo (640 maintenant), 30 go

Rejout de ram: 512 mo ddr de marque crucial: aucun soucis

Pour la livraison, je l'ai acheté à Marseille et ils en avaient de dispo donc aucun soucis et en plus il faisait une remise étudiant.

Pour commencer, la boîte est tjs aussi belle en blanche et sobre. L'emballage est idem aux anciens ibook: Manuel prise en main ibook, 2 jolies pommes autocollantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, un adaptateur minivga&gt;vga, une prise modem avec fils bcp trop court





, le chargeur, la pub apple care, les preuves d'achat de l'os, une pochette de cd avec: 3 cd de resto Mac os X panther, et trois cd de restauration des logiciels: Jeux, appleworks, classic?, et un cd vierge. Je crois que j'ai rien oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah si la machine en dessous bien protégé dans son emballage anti statique.

A l'ouverte de l'ordi, il y a une feuille pour protéger l'écran du clavier à garder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allumage de la machine: il demande le cd de resto logiciel numéro 1. Après quelques minute, on arrive à l'inscription de mac os x. On remplie et boummmm enfin panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Le système est fluide,et l'écran de bonne qualité et au miracle pas un pixel de mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 touchons du bois
Après les mises à jour, et quelques instal de logiciels, tout fonctionne parfaitement mais la machine avec ses 256 est limitée. 
Je passe donc à 640 mo de ram. Le démarrage semble plus rapide, et l'os est encore plus fluide je trouve. Surtout quand pas mal de logiciels sont lancés. Bref que du bonheur.
Pour en revenir à l'écran la luminausité est excellente je trouve.

Je ferrais des tests plus poussés: encodage itunes, jeux, transferts de fichiers...

Les photos du carton+ ibook arrivent ce soir.

Les points positifs:

+ Jolie machine globalement
+ autonomie: plus de 4h en utilisation normale voire poussé
+poids et taille
+écran de bonne qualité
+ Fluide et rapide avec ses 640 de ram et son g4
+ Panther : i love you


Parlons des défauts maintenant.

Pour ma part:

-Sur la gauche à côté du trackpad, si on appuie sur le rebord ça fait ploc, il y a un peu de jeu.....
-La gauche de l'ordi, tjs au niveau de repose main chauffe un peu je trouve pour un 800...
-Le clavier était bombé car mal enclanché, mais aucun soucis je l'ai remis comme il faut après rajout de ram.
-Les Plastiques comparé aux anciens ibook font vraiment toc! et bas de gamme!, heureusement qu'une fois fermé ou de dos, il est très jolie mais fragile malheureusement...
-Les ports sur le côté c bien pour le réseau, mais pour la souris, c moyen moins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- DD un eu lent mais bon c récurrent à tous les portable malheureusement...  Changer le dd plus tard lui donnera un sérieux coup de pouce je pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc globalement, ma copine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 très satisfaite de sa machine, qu'elle trouve super jolie, rapide et très stable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sauf le "ploc" l'énerve un peu mais c que sur le bord donc ça le fait pas souvent, et à l'usage, je pense qu'il va disparaître quand le plastique aura travailé on verra. De toute façon, la machine est garantie 3 ans donc ça roule.


Voici le premier test:


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

J'attends vos réactions, témoignages, test, soucis.....

Merci de poster ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour les test de xbench:  D/L ici pour xbench


----------



## Soba (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon, ben je me lance alors :
Achat : Ibook 933 et ajout de 512 mo de ram. 
Commandé à la fnac, reçu une semaine plus tard, avec la remise de 6%.

Je passe le déballage et l'installation, (même réaction que celle de zzzStevezzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pr aller directement aux impressions.

Le systême est assez fluide, j'aurais ptet esperé un tout petit peu plus de réactivité, mais bon, je chipote là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'écran est vraiment d'une très bonne qualité, je le trouve assez lumineux, et la résolution de "seulement" 1024*768 ne me gène pas vraiment. L'angle de vision est peut être un peu petit, mais bon, ça ne gène pas trop non plus. 

Les performances globales sont quand même vraiment raisonnable, mais je pense aussi qu'avec 256mo, l'ibook doit un peu se traîner.

Le seul point noir est la présence de 3 pixels morts,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'hésite à le renvoyer à la fnac, la séparation risque d'être assez dure après 2 jours d'utilisation.

Donc : 
Les points + :
- Performances globales
- Ecran
- Panther
- Il est beau !!!!
- Autonomie (environ 4h30 en utilisation normale)

Les points - :
- Pas d'entrée son 
- Des pixels morts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Le dd un peu lent
- Vraiment très salissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pr le xbench, je pense que je le ferais demain ...
Voilà


----------



## NiKo (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'ai posté l'état de ma livraison  ici . Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci,

Nicolas


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Pour la livraison, c tnt qui délire, j'avais eu un soucis aussi avec eux lors de la livraison d'un powerbook.
Le mieux, c que tu appeles apple store, et tu leurs demande qu'il te donne le num de tracking pour tnt. Ensuite, tu appele tnt, et en leur donnant le num ça devrait aller.

Tu peux le faire direct, mais je c plus quels num il faut prendre....


Voilà bon courage


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Merci


----------



## NiKo (24 Novembre 2003)

Le problème, c'est qu'il n'est toujours pas pris en charge par TNT (numéro de tracking inconnu)...
Sinon, merci pour les infos, j'attends avec impatience.

NiKo


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

NiKo a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est qu'il n'est toujours pas pris en charge par TNT (numéro de tracking inconnu)...
> Sinon, merci pour les infos, j'attends avec impatience.
> 
> NiKo



bon courage et tiens nous au courant @ ++


----------



## eTeks (24 Novembre 2003)

Globalement les mêmes remarques que Zzz steeve zzZ :

iBook 800 GHz/12'/640 Mo/60 Go/Airport Extreme/Bluetooth (la totale quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Commandé sur l'Apple Store le 28/10, reçu le 12/11. Je ne l'ai pas commandé à la FNAC, car outre le fait d'avoir un délai inconnu de livraison fin octobre à la sortie de la machine, j'ai plus ou moins calculé que le remplacement d'une barette de 128 Mo par une de 512 Mo pour arriver à 640 Mo, me faisait perdre une grosse partie des 6% de réduction (sans compter que pour avoir le module interne Bluetooth on est obligé de passer par l'Apple Store).

Avantages
+ Petite machine : elle tient sur le petit côté dans mon petit sac de transport, ce qui me permet de mettre l'alimentation à côté
+ Esthétique Apple, rien à redire
+ Bonne autonomie 
+ Chauffe peu contrairement à ce qu'on peut entendre ici ou là (plus tiède sous le poignet gauche que droit mais franchement pas génant sauf peut être par temps de canicule)
+ Peu bruyante (par rapport à un PowerBook G4 667 Mhz que j'ai eu dont le ventilo était très bruyant à vitesse max) : pour l'instant, je n'ai entendu le léger bruit du ventilo qu'au cours d'un encoding AAC sous iTunes.
+ Bonne qualité et luminosité de l'écran (aucun pixel mort)
+ Bonnes performances par rapport à un iMac à fréquence comparable (sauf pour le disque dur)

Défauts (c'est vraiment pour chipoter) 
- Clavier pas facile à remettre : je voulais juste vérifier si la carte Airport était bien là car ça n'a pas fonctionné du permier coup (sûrement à cause d'un mauvais paramétrage de ma part) et quand j'ai essayé de remettre le clavier je me suis fait quelques sueurs froides ! Pourtant il suffit à priori de bien utiliser les guides sur le bas du clavier.
- Port USB sur le côté gauche, pas très pratique pour le fil d'une souris utilisée par un droitier.
- Assez salissant 
- Disque dur pas très rapide.

Pour les performances allez voir ce message que j'ai posté cette nuit.

Sinon je n'ai pas remarqué le ploc sur le trackpad dont parle Zzz steeve zzZ. Si le bouton de clic fait trop de bruit utilise le clic sur trackpad, très pratique et silencieux comme tout  (*Préférences Système* / *Clavier et Souris* / *Onglet Trackpad* / Sous *Utiliser le trackpad* cocher *Clic*) 



			
				Soba a dit:
			
		

> Le seul point noir est la présence de 3 pixels morts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu es en région parisienne, appelle la FNAC pour savoir lequel de ses magasins l'a en stock, comme ça tu le ramènes et tu reviens chez toi avec un autre dans la foulée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est tout de même désagréable d'avoir à tout réinstaller deux fois.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Pour le clavier, je confirme aussi. Il est très dur à remettre oû alors j'ai deux mains gauche....
J'ai eu peur pour la touche F12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le prochain achat, c la carte airport, je pourrais comparé entre un pc avec wifi pmcia, un pc centrino avec wifi intégré et l'ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout au niveau des transferts et de la portée.

Pour le "ploc", j'ai regardé, en fait, c au niveau de la jointure, tu sens que tu peux un peux bouger le haut du bas, mais quand tu le bouges, y a pas d'espaces visible .

j'espère que vous me comprennez lol j'ai du mal moi. En gros, c pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Quand tu tappes ça le fait pas donc c rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au pire, elle le fera réparer si ça s'amplifie, ou avant la fin des 3 ans de Garantie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, j'ai oublié d'ajouter que j'ai eu un soucis au niveau de l'os.

En fait, après avoir voulu installer des logiciels directement après  le premier allumage, j'ai pas pu. Je me prennais erreur sur erreur donc impossible d'installer quoi que ce soit.

j'ai donc fais un effac + reinstal du système de manière personnalisé en virant les langues étrangères + d'autres trucs du coup j'ai gagné un peu de place sur le dd et j'ai pu faire une partition.



Voilou @+++


----------



## eTeks (24 Novembre 2003)

J'ai fait deux partitions dès le départ sans même tester Panther. Sur l'autre partition je veux mettre LinuxPPC. Ce qui me fait penser à un autre inconvénient des machines Apple en général vis-à-vis de Linux : Où trouver des distributions LinuxPPC qui fonctionnent sur des machines récentes ? Vous avez une idée vous ? Avec Mandrake 9.1, j'y arrive pas, autant sur iBook G4 que sur iMac G4.


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait deux partitions dès le départ sans même tester Panther. Sur l'autre partition je veux mettre LinuxPPC. Ce qui me fait penser à un autre inconvénient des machines Apple en général vis-à-vis de Linux : Où trouver des distributions LinuxPPC qui fonctionnent sur des machines récentes ? Vous avez une idée vous ? Avec Mandrake 9.1, j'y arrive pas, autant sur iBook G4 que sur iMac G4.




Yellow dog, linux PPC, tu peux les prendre   là


----------



## eTeks (24 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour le lien. Je vais essayer et je vous dirai...


----------



## Soba (24 Novembre 2003)

Je pense que je vais le ramener  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, parce que je crois que je n'ai que 15 jours après l'achat.
Mais bon, pr 3 pixels, tout réinstaller ...


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Des photos ? du 12" 800 svp ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

les photos arrivent


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

la boîte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/boite1.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/bo%eete2.jpg
le joujou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook2.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook3.jpg 

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook6.jpg


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Merciii .
Le son tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook8.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook9.jpg

Le nouveau plastique  beurk

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook5.jpg

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook4.jpg


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Et le son ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

comparé à un sony vaio 15", le son est un poil de meilleur qualité. Pas beaucoup de basses voire pas du tout mais bon c un portable...
j'ai aussi pu comparé à un samsung 14" centrino qui lui avait un son a chier!

Donc le son c correct.

Voila les dernières photos. 
Pour les modos, je pourrais mettre liens au cas ou.

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/ibook10.jpg 

http://membres.lycos.fr/skyline13300/nuit.jpg


Voilà j'espère que ça vous suffit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 il y en a encore en RTC


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

Yeah cool les photos...
Lè bo qd même le tabernacle !!!
J'en veux 1 !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

par contre, désolé pour les rtc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais depuis le temps qu'on demande les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en ai mis pour votre argent.
Par contre, désolé pour la qualité, apn de merde et mauvais éclairage.


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

JE LE VEUX ....


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

Mais au fait ton emac ? Il est toujours KC ou bien ?
C'est pas toi qui disait que c'était pas sûr que tu switches par la même occasion ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voudrais pas dire mais t'as l'air "mal" barré avec cette histoire de ibook !


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

On dirait bien un Alu en blanc pour les photos de la coque. Le clavier est plus différent, de même que les haut-parleurs, la charnière et le bouton de mise en route situé ailleurs.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Ben pour l'emac, J'ai décidé de l'ouvrir.
J'ai débranché et rebranché les câble, et je les ai isolé.
j'ai ensuite redémarré l'emac, et j'ai enfin pu reinstallé panther.
après toutes les instal, j'ai plus aucun pbm. j'ai vérif et j'ai plus de vagues à l'écran donc tout va bien. J'en ai juste quand on met le son fort, mais je pense à un pbm de blindage des hp. On utilise les hp externe donc aucun soucis.
Ayant besoin d'un portable, elle a donc craqué pour l'ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon choix perso n'est pas encore terminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'utilise l'emac et l'ibook quand elle s'en sert pas d'un et je met encore de côté pour une machine....

Voilà 3615 my life


----------



## tungchao (24 Novembre 2003)

Ayant pu jouer avec pendant un bon moment à la FNAC, je confirme que la qualité est bien moindre que la génération précédente sans être trop beurk quand même, surtout le nouveau plastique et la charnière qui fait très cheap... Mais bon, il faut relativiser car la qualité est bien comparable voire supérieure à beaucoup de PC portables que j'ai eu entre les mains qui eux coutent beaucoup plus chers : HP / Compaq, Dell, Samsung ... sauf IBM et Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Mode pour les raleurs ON]
Je sais, je sais ... Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable !!!
[Mode pour les raleurs OFF]

[Mode admiration ON]
C'est terriblement bien fait l'Exposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[Mode admiration OFF]

J'en veux un moi aussi ...


----------



## ederntal (24 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'aime beaucoup mon ibook G3-800 "metal" mais je trouve tout aussi beau l'ibook G3-700 "plastique" de mes parents.

Cela fait moins "classe" mais plus ordinateur portable "gadget" que l'on peut trimabaler tout le temps avec soi en vadrouille. Tout aussi mignon.

Bref ce n'est pas ca qui change grand chose.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Voilà les tests de l'emac.

c un emac 1 ghz, 384 de ram, dd 60 go et ati 7500.
les résultats sont pas mal je trouve non?


----------



## Sir (24 Novembre 2003)

Certes mais on ne parle pas du ibook G4 là ?
Sir.


----------



## Mulder (24 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> mais depuis le temps qu'on demande les photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était pas trop tôt mais merci quand même !


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

Je sais pas qui délire mais plus de 3 semaines d'attente et toujours rien !
Mon erreur passer par un Apple Center et non la Fnac ou Apple Store
Mais bon je tien bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Mulder (24 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas qui délire mais plus de 3 semaines d'attente et toujours rien !
> Mon erreur passer par un Apple Center et non la Fnac ou Apple Store
> Mais bon je tien bon


Je compatis sincèrement : à ta place je serais devenu dingue.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

aaaaaaaaarrrgghhhh gnnnnnnnnhhiiiii oooohhhuu
non moi ttooooouuuuuttt va biennnnnnn je ssuiiiiiiiis super zeeeeeeeen !
enfin j'essaiiiiiiii

@+


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (24 Novembre 2003)

En tous cas STEEVE merci pour les photos, j'ai rarement vu une si belle housse de couette !

Et toi semac, cette semaine est la bonne... normalement...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Novembre 2003)

Là j'ai pas trop le temps, mais je ferais des tests d'encodages et de jeux si vous voulez.


en jeux, j'ai: SOF2,Medal of honnor, Quake3, Jedy Knight2, RTCW, Les sims  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà en gros.


Pour les tests d'encodages, c quoi le mieux:

Encoder directement à partir d'un cd, mais aussi en copiant le cd sur le dd et d'encoder après?


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2003)

merci pour ton soutien

@+


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Essaye tous les jeux avec l'ibook stp .
Oui pour l'encodage c le mieux .
Sir.


----------



## kertruc (25 Novembre 2003)

J'en veux un ! ouiiinn !!


----------



## eTeks (25 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Yellow dog, linux PPC, tu peux les prendre   là



Ca ne marche toujours pas avec Yellow dog, même si cette fois j'ai réussi à l'installer en mode texte. Il n'arrive pas toujours pas à lancer un serveur X, même avec la config Generix OF. En plus il semblerait qu'il ne veuille plus booter sous MacOS X, suite à ma réorganisation de la dernière partition Linux pour avoir une partition MacBoot, partition swap et partition Linux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ? Suis-je obligé de tout réinstaller ?
Ma partition MacOS X semble pourtant correcte quand je boot sur le disque d'installation de MacOS X et que je lance l'utilitaire de disque.

Je crois que c'en est fini pour moi Linux PPC ! Ca m'oblige à garder 5 Go de disque libre pour un système impossible à installer. Je m'y intéressais surtout pour faire des tests Java3D disponibles uniquement sous Linux pour les machines PowerPC jusqu'à très récemment. Maintenant qu'Apple s'est décidé à fournir cette API Java sous MacOS X, il me suffit d'attendre quelques mois une release correcte.


----------



## eTeks (25 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ? Suis-je obligé de tout réinstaller ?
> Ma partition MacOS X semble pourtant correcte quand je boot sur le disque d'installation de MacOS X et que je lance l'utilitaire de disque.



J'ai fini par réussir à choisir la partition MacOS X en bootant sur le CD ROM d'installation MacOS X. Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









N'empêche que Linux c'est toujours pas au point sur les machines récentes ! A la première occasion, je reformatte mon disque dur pour récupérer les 5 Go perdu.


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Et les impressions ca avance?


----------



## eTeks (25 Novembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'imprimes ?


----------



## Sebang (25 Novembre 2003)

Yeeeeees !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je vous parle -enfin- depuis mon joli iBook G4 12" que je suis allé chercher à la sueur de mon front jusqu'au dépot de TNT (2 heures aller-retour à pied, pas de voiture).
Mais il est là, avec son iPod, son iSight, ses Creatures blanches, sa souris optique sans fil crosoft blanche, le bonheur quoi.

Seul ombre au tableau, la ram aura mis finalement plus de temps que la machine à arriver et donc je me traîne avec 256mo de Ram !! Mon dieu comme c'est pas pratique de ne pas pouvoir faire plus d'une chose à la fois !!

Sinon, rien à redire, écran impec, chauffe très très peu (rien à voir avec mon G3 800) et le combo est ultra silencieux par rapport au Sony d'avant.

En gros, excellente première impression et je trouve l'ensemble pas si moche que je le craignais en lisant les impressions de certains.
Je retrouve juste le "cloc" en appuyant sur la partie en bas à gauche (DD) cité plus haut ainsi que la partie haut-gauche du clavier qui est bombée, citée également plus haut.
Le reste c'est de la balle, et à quel prix !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je découvre aussi les joies de l'iPod, le déballage est mémorable, 10x plus que celui de l'iBook et c'est tout très bien fait, voilà en gros pour l'instant, le reste ayant déjà été dit !


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Heureux pour toi , l'aurais je pour Noel ??


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

Content pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je vois qu'on a le même ploc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C pas bien grave.
Par contre, tu as pris la totale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ibook, ipod, isight....

Si tu as l'adsl, tu pourras me faire voir comme ça marche? je suis curieux de voir le rendu.
Car peut être le papa noel va me l'amener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là j'ai commandé airport, j'attends qu'il me l'envoie.

Ma copine se régale: 30 go, 640 de ram et bientôt airport c que du bonheur elle me dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez allez j'attends une démo airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@++


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Et les jeux ?


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

Je bosse là mon coco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je les ferais au fur et à mesure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si sebang veut ce lancer, il est amateur de jeux je crois


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

J'attends !


----------



## Sebang (25 Novembre 2003)

Je veux bien essayer quelques jeux, mais je ne donnerai pas d'avis définitif avant d'avoir monté à 640mo, ça va pas être possible sans ça.

Je peux essayer une tripotée de jeux, si jamais tu as des préférences...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de recevoir le mail d'un pote, il va me ramener un dd 7200 tpm pour portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends l'accord de ma cops, et je pense que je vais me lancer dans le changement du dd de l'ibook et remplacer le 30 go 4200tpm par un 60 go 7200 tpm!

Je récup les liens vers les photos de démontage.

Je pense que c le gros point noir des portables le dd trop lent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en salive déjà: ibook 800 12", 640 mo, 60 go 7200 tpm


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2003)

Déjà en train de le bidouiller !!!


----------



## maousse (25 Novembre 2003)

...et de sacrifier sa garantie ! Quand certains se plaignent que le matos apple n'est plus ce qu'il était, d'autres font de la provocation, mais quel monde de fou !


----------



## Sir (25 Novembre 2003)

Non Sebang , je n'ai aucune preference enfin Tony Hawks 4 je m'en fous serieusement j'ai joue avec sur l'ibook G4 800 ca roulait alors ...
Sir.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ...et de sacrifier sa garantie ! Quand certains se plaignent que le matos apple n'est plus ce qu'il était, d'autres font de la provocation, mais quel monde de fou !



Normalement ça annule pas la garantie si&gt;?


----------



## Mulder (25 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Normalement ça annule pas la garantie si ?


Changer le DD d'un iBook ? Si.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

Mouuuai heureux pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'ai toujours pas eu le mien !!!!




















@+


----------



## Ptit-beignet (25 Novembre 2003)

allez les enfants un petit cinebench des familles pour voir un peu les perf de l'ibook en soft 3D ...
www.maxon.net
A+
Un futur acheteur d'ibook G4 .. ou pas


----------



## iouze (25 Novembre 2003)

> je pense que je vais me lancer dans le changement du dd de l'ibook et remplacer le 30 go 4200tpm par un 60 go 7200 tpm!


=&gt; D'ôù une question vaut il mieux prendre un Pb G4 12" (1ghtz) à 1 800 Euros ou un Ibook G4 12" (800 Mghtz) et remplacer le DD par un 60Go 7200 Tr/m ?
Le sens de ma question est vaut il mieux un DD ou un Proc plus rapide ?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> et je pense que je vais me lancer dans le changement du dd de l'ibook et remplacer le 30 go 4200tpm par un 60 go 7200 tpm!



as tu des prix pour ce type de DD et le bon en perf est-il notable ou pas ?

@+


----------



## Pavlov (25 Novembre 2003)

Steve peux-tu donner les référence de ce DD. Je vais aussi changer le DD du mien si je le reçois un jour. Et je m'en f... de la garantie d'Apple. On n'est jamais mieux servi que par soit-même!


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

d'ici que l'on livré de nos machines, il y aura des DD 250 go 10000 tr/mn de série !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'agit du modèle:

Hitachi travelstar 60 go 7k60  7200 tpm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On en trouve en france, mais le prix approche les 300 et il est svt en rupture...


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

à ce prix la j'espère qu'il fonctionne bien !!

@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (25 Novembre 2003)

c un cadeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre, je pensais qu'on ne perdait pas la garantie en changeant le dd...

Car l'ibook est garantie 3 ans donc....


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Les jeux tjs pas de test ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

c'est un peu ce qui me freine la garantie qui saute, je crois que je vais opter pour unDD FW externe et faire bosser Toshop dessus ça devrait allez plus vite que sur le DD interne !

@+


----------



## le terrible (26 Novembre 2003)

Arff,J'espère que le DD des G4 est plus facile à changer que sur les modèles G3 500/700(connais pas les autres) !
Essaie de pas tout peter comme moi,surtout au niveau du plastique "bricolette" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et au passage,fais gaffe à bien remettre toutes les vis (perso,j'en ai 8 qui attendent dans un verre le prochain démontage de l'iBook)...
Dernière chose,quand tu remet le clavier,évite de ne pas éclater la touche esc (comme moi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne bidouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon il a l'air sympa ce petit G4,je dis petit parce que ça me fait vraiment bizarre de voir un portable si mince,suis habitué au 14'.
Et puis avec mon bus à 100 et mes 256 mo,j'ai l'air ridicule !
Heureusement que j'ai un super DD pour compenser l'iBook déformé...

Ne te plains pas trop de ton trackpad,aprés le remontage,mon pauvre trackpad restait coincé,vu que la coque avant est mal fixée et qu'on peut plus la remettre droite...
Heureusement,j'ai arrangé ce problème du trackpad,c'est juste la batterie qui se détache (ben ouais,j'ai éclaté la fermeture batterie en la remontant pensant qu'elle était mal fixée)...Mais l'essentiel c'est que ca marche,et puis tout n'est pas si mauvais,l'iBook reste un portable,et la batterie ne tombera pas (enfin j'espère)...


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

heuuuu à ta place je listerai ce que j'ai pas pété sur le mac ça irai plus vite !!

@+


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

wouaaarf...yvan le terrible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         ça confirme ce que je faisais remarquer dans un autre topic, où on parle également de changement de dd sur les Ibooks, mieux vaut laisser ça à des pros qui ont l'habitude du démontage et connaissent les petites astuces et autres tours de main pour pas tout bousiller ...

  ...ou préférer un dd externe ( bien plus économique, en plus)


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

en tout cas pour le DD externe c'est ce que je vais faire !!

@+


----------



## le terrible (26 Novembre 2003)

C'est bien mignon de laisser faire les pros mais quand ils vous prennent 500 là on commence à se poser des questions...
Et puis,pour ce qui est du DD externe,j'avais pas trop le choix vu que mon DD interne était éclaté...Surement les ressorts qui avaient laché.


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

oui, si tu n'avais plus rien à perdre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais je parlais d'une façon plus générale, si on veut un dd plus rapide sur son beau nibouk g4 tout neuf...(ça a l'air moins risqué sur les PowerBooks...)


----------



## le terrible (26 Novembre 2003)

T'as raison c'est évident,et si je devais opter pour le DD externe,ce que je ferais surement avec mon futur pc,sans hésiter,j'irai chercher les DD Lacie à 160go,les petites tours...


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je pensais qu'on ne perdait pas la garantie en changeant le dd...
> 
> Car l'ibook est garantie 3 ans donc....



c'est ça qui est ennuyeux avec l'Apple care, tu peux pas bidouiller ta machine avant trois ans


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

On devie sur le sujet non ?


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

en tout cas moi c'est décidé dès que je reçois mon Ibook je change le DD !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Tu fais tomber la garantie semac si tu fais ca .


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

bah je sais ! bon soyons raisonnable !! avant de changer quoi que ce soit je vais attendre de le recevoir et on verra au niveau des performances ce que ça donne !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Ayant utilise un ibook G4 800 a la Fnac Digitale , il m'a paru rapide le DD pour un portable , cela dépends de ton utlisation .


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non mais c'est vrai je vais attendre de l'avoir, mais j'ai peur d'être déçu car je bosse sur G4 450mhz et je m'imagine qu'il va être plus rapide mais je suis sur que le G4 sera au moins aussi performant !
et je serai déçu !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Qui vivra verra !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

tien d'ailleur personne n'a de comparratif entre un G4 450 mhz (ou 400 ça me va j'ai les 2) et un Ibook G4 933 mhz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon je demande peut être l'impossible la !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Ouais je crois bien


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

heureusement que tu es la Sir on est 2 aujourd'hui ou bien ?

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Oui je crois bien


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

bah c'est pas grave t'es plutôt du genre sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Merci de même .


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

mais bon quand même, les OTES y pourrait causer aussi !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Mercredi la journée des enfants , ils viendront dans l'apres midi !


----------



## cacolac (26 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous !

Je suis un ch'ti nouveau dans le monde de la pomme, j'ai passé commande ce matin d'un Ibook 12" !!!

On dirait bien que je ne suis pas le seul à attendre !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ah oui c'est pas idiot ça j'avais pas pensé !

@+


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

T'inquetes


----------



## cacolac (26 Novembre 2003)

Sans rire il faut compter combien de temps en tout pour être livré, 3 semaines ?


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

Délai annoncé 6-7 jours étant donne que Noel approche tu seras enfin je l'espere pour toi livre plus tot !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

non sans blague je pense que 15 jours est un vrai délai !!
moi c'est exceptionnel, il a fallu que ça tombe sur moi !

@+


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

ah oui, je vois, vous avez décidé de squatter tous les topics IBook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        tu lui en veux, à cet IBook, hein, semac...


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

ouuuuuuuuuuuuuu la c'est peu dire que je lui en veux !!

@+


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

je vais demander au grand ordenateur s'il peut créer une nouvelle rubrique : - la rage de Semac !

@+


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

ou un nouveau sujet au bar : "Salle d'attente", où tous ceux qui attendent leur Mac pourrait venir papoter pour mieux tuer le temps et échanger leurs impressions, parler de leurs petits pb, de la météo, etc......


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

je commence :
- j'ai un petit mal de dent je crois que je vais devoir me faire arracher les dents de sagesse !

@+


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2003)

je vous rappelle qu'on est ici dans un forum technique et pas au bar.

Merci de rester dans le sujet du thread


----------



## Sebang (26 Novembre 2003)

Désolé de vous déranger dans votre dialogue, je viens poster un message intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici les quelques benchs que j'ai réalisé sur mon iBook G4 800 (60go dont 3 de libres - 640mo - BT activé) après un redémarrage et sans applis lancées. Tout les tests ont été réalisés à la suite. J'y ai passé une partie de la nuit et je n'ai pas pu me lever pour aller en cours (c'est mailn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :

*ATI SmartShaders *:
Ati bubbles - 20fps avec 20.000 scenepolys et 40.000 renderpolys. Les fps augmentent jusqu'à 35fps au fur et à mesure que le nombre de polys diminue, évidemment.

Ati Ocean - 35fps avec 5000 scenepolys

Ati Brains - entre 23fps pour 32.000 scenepolys et 32fps pour 24.000 scenepolys

Ati tubes - entre 9fps pour 27.000 scenepolys et 24fps pour 9000 scenepolys

Ati fur ne s'est pas lancé, dommage.
Pas de comparaison avec l'iBook G3 800 car aucun des tests ne s'était lancé avec une Radeon 7500 à part Ati Bubbles qui affichait au mieux 4fps.

Ensuite.
*Visualiseur iTunes 4.1* entre 17 et 41fps au max en mode fenêtre et "grand".

*Bench UT 2003* sur Unreal Tournament 2003 v2225.1
Config basse :
Flyby Antalus = Score 70 ; fps min 20 ; fps moy 81 ; fps max 277
Botmatch Antalus = Score 22,6 ; fps min 7,4 ; fps moy 22,6 ; fps max = 52

Config haute :
Flyby Antalus = Score 33,5 ; fps min 12,1 ; fps moy 33,5 ; fps max 103,7
Botmatch Antalus = Score 15 ; fps min 5,7 ; fps moy 14,8 ; fps max 42

*Xbench*
Results	74.73	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.1 (7C107)
		Physical RAM		640 MB
		Model		PowerBook6,3
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 800 MHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 800 MHz
			Bus Frequency		133 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV280M9+
		Drive Type		Hitachi IC25N060ATMR04-0

	CPU Test	76.50	
GCD Loop	68.37	2.67 Mops/sec
Floating Point Basic	75.55	273.23 Mflop/sec
AltiVec Basic	74.74	2.17 Gflop/sec
vecLib FFT	77.41	1.20 Gflop/sec
Floating Point Library	89.26	3.57 Mops/sec

       Thread Test	59.20	
Computation	45.92	619.86 Kops/sec, 4 threads
Lock Contention	83.29	1.05 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads

	Memory Test	80.01	
		System	65.16	
Allocate	487.09	317.73 Kalloc/sec
Fill	38.13	303.53 MB/sec
Copy	56.29	281.45 MB/sec
		Stream	103.65	
Copy	97.74	714.46 MB/sec [altivec]
Scale	97.08	716.43 MB/sec [altivec]
Add	106.46	681.33 MB/sec [altivec]
Triad	115.39	705.01 MB/sec [altivec]

	Quartz Graphics Test	89.23	
Line	91.80	2.34 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
Rectangle	84.53	5.95 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
Circle	85.24	1.96 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
Bezier	87.79	953.89 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
Text	98.14	1.60 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	66.23	
Spinning Squares	66.23	46.35 frames/sec

	User Interface Test	110.09	
Elements	110.09	35.41 refresh/sec

	Disk Test	63.23	
		Sequential	70.31	
Uncached Write	78.94	32.91 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	55.46	22.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	84.46	13.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	69.68	28.15 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	57.44	
Uncached Write	52.18	0.78 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Write	57.09	12.88 MB/sec [256K blocks]
Uncached Read	56.23	0.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
Uncached Read	65.88	13.56 MB/sec [256K blocks]

La grosse différence avec l'iBook G3 800 se situe au niveau de la Ram (Memory Test = 24 (G3) contre 80 (G4) et CPU = 52 contre 76,5.
Je suis assez étonné par les performances de mon DD 60go qui égale les résultat de mon ex 80go 8mo de cache. La cache n'est pas utile pour les tests d'Xbench ou alors le 60go du G4 a 8mo de cache aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais pas, mais ce 60go est pratiquement 3 fois plus rapide que le 30go que j'avais il y a encore 6 mois de ça avant de le troquer pour un 80go.
Niveau carte graphique, la 7500 et la 9200 se valent, avec une petite avance pour la 9200 sur ces tests mais une nette différence dans les jeux (4x4 Evo 2 est une bombe avec cette nouvelle machine... Est-ce lié à l'architecture de la machine ou juste à la carte ?).

Je n'explique pas par contre le Lock Contention à	83.29 alors qu'il dépassait les 120 sur le G3 et que le G4 de Steeve atteint presque (voir ses benchs plus haut). Faudra que je relance plusieurs fois le test pour voir (j'ai fait 2 Xbench de suite au cas ou).


Et pour finir :
* Cinebench 2003*, toujours réalisé dans la foulée

CINEBENCH 2003 v1
****************************************************

Tester           : Seyb

Processor        : iBook G4
MHz              : 800
Number of CPUs   : 1
Operating System : 10.3.1

Graphics Card    : Radeon 9200 Mobility
Resolution       : 1024x768
Color Depth      : Millions

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 70 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): --- CB-CPU 


Shading (CINEMA 4D)                : 86 CB-GFX 
Shading (OpenGL Software Lighting) : 200 CB-GFX 
Shading (OpenGL Hardware Lighting) : 257 CB-GFX 

OpenGL Speedup: 2.98

****************************************************


Voilà pour aujourd'hui. Je referai les même tests un peu plus tard et je vous dirai si ça a évolué ou pas (j'ai libéré 5go depuis les tests d'ailleurs sur le DD, si jamais ça peut jouer...)

Bonne après-midi les enfants !


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

tu peux pas savoir comme je t'envis !!
merci pour les benchs

@+


----------



## Ptit-beignet (26 Novembre 2003)

Merci Môsieur pour ces petits tests bien gouleyants.
A+
Vincent


----------



## Ptit-beignet (26 Novembre 2003)

Faudrait qu'un petit possesseur d'ibook G4 933 nous fasse la meme chose, c'est du tout bon suivez son exemple !!
A+
Vincent


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (26 Novembre 2003)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait qu'un petit possesseur d'ibook G4 933 nous fasse la meme chose, c'est du tout bon suivez son exemple !!
> A+
> Vincent




Ce topic est fait pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez Allez encore des tests


----------



## Sir (26 Novembre 2003)

merci pour ses test sebang


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (27 Novembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour les tests sebang.

J'ai des news de mon aiport. Je l'ai commandé le 24 avec marqué sameday comme envoie.... Le 25 tjs pas parti, j'ai tel à apple store, ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient du retard.... Le 26 le colis est parti . Ce matin, je look le suivie, et hop le colis est arrivé pas loin de chez moi, et il est en out of delivery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca a été du rapide là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pourrais faire des tests sur la porté comparé aux autres portables que j'ai pu essayé.

Ps: j'espère que tnt va passer aujourd'hui... car avec eux....


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

heureux homme !

@+


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Je veux cet ibooooooooooooooook


----------



## Zitoune (28 Novembre 2003)

En vente chez les revendeurs Apple, à la Fnac, sur l'Applestore...


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

C les parents qui s'en occupent la ...


----------



## psyko (28 Novembre 2003)

voila je communique desormais avec un merveilleux petit ibook G4
et pour l'instant que du bonheur
installation faite en 10mn internet par ethernet configuré en 1mn 
c'est tip top.
en tant que switcher il faut juste que je trouve mes marques.
pour ce qui est de la solidité je peux vous dire que ça na rien a voir avec mon eancien portable compaq ou quand t'appui un peu sur le plastique sa bouge
je ne sais pas comment étaient les coquillages mais celui la il est quand meme vachement solide.

sinon pas de pixel mort pas de clac du tracpad et le clavier ne bouge pas pour un clou


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2003)

Re 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carte airport reçue il y a 1 h. Installation, ça va, faut juste forcer un peu pour enclencher la carte. j'avais déjà récup les drivers sur le net. A l'alumage, tout est reconnu direct, et ça se connecte au wifi sans pbm; que du bonheur!!

Pour la qualité du signal, celui-ci est supérieur à un portable avec une carte wifi sur pmcia. Par rapport au centrino avec wifi intégré, dans mon appart, c du pareil au même.

Voilou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La machine ronrone super bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps: c'est ma cops qui tire la geule je dois utiliser son nibook 3/4 du temps


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Personne pour des superbes arguements pour mes parents ?


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour des superbes arguements pour mes parents ?



Il a l'air pas mal ce petit ibook ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Indispensable


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Je desespere


----------



## Sebang (28 Novembre 2003)

A noter que les Trailers version "Ultra 1000" de Matrix Reloaded et Matrix Revolutions sont maintenant à peu près lisibles avec de grosses saccades de temps en temps.
Sur l'iBook G3, le début partait assez bien puis après, hop, impossible de regarder la bande annonce correctement, beaucoup trop de saccades et de coupures de son.

Au moins maintenant, le son ne coupe presque plus. Mais ça reste difficilement regardable, autant télécharger la version "high" qui elle au moins est fluide.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour des superbes arguements pour mes parents ?



Si tu avais cherché un job étudiant comme nous te l'avions conseillé au mois de mai tu pourais t'acheter un iBook sans devoir dépendre de tes parents.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Pourtant j'ai demande mais rien revenons a notre sujet initial .
Merci .


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Je desespere



Faut faire le SirDonaton !!! Ou alors tu vas à Y a que la vérité qui compte et tu invites tes parents de l'autre coté du rideau


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'ai demande mais rien revenons a notre sujet initial



hum hum, c'est toi qui dit de revenir au sujet initial alors que tu es à l'origine de la majorité des déviances de ce thread (voir la page précédente) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme on dit : "pensons d'abord à balayer devant notre porte" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rajoute que j'ai toujours bossé pour me payer le mac de mes rêves. Je ne vois pas trop demander ça à mes parents qui me paient déjà des études.


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Certes je vais avoir 20 ans c pour cela que je demandes c tout , moi j'ai un bac a passer ....


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2003)

Tu vas avoir 20 ans et tu n'as pas encore bosser pour te payer une machine....

Faut pas s'étonner....

A 20 ans, je voulais mettre des jantes à ma caisse et avoir de l'argent de poche pour éviter de "gratter" mes parents. J'ai bossé pdt deux mois et voilà j'n eu ce que j'ai voulu.

Tu aurais du bosser cet été...

Et bosser pdt les études c possible... C ce que je fais. C sûr que c du boulot, mais tu peux te payer ce que tu veux après...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

C'est clair, mon premier Mac, ca a été trois ans de boulot d'été ...


----------



## ederntal (28 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas avoir 20 ans et tu n'as pas encore bosser pour te payer une machine....
> 
> Faut pas s'étonner....
> 
> ...



Ton job c'est d'emballer le chocolat c'est sa ? sa paye bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Sinon cet ibook 800 m'a l'air pas mal du tout mais on pouvais s'en douter!
2003 l'année du portable...


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, mon premier Mac, ca a été trois ans de boulot d'été ...



soit t'était pas bien payé, soit ton premier Mac était très cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et oui, pour s'offrir un Mac, faut savoir suer sang et eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à 20 ans, il est temps de se mettre au boulot !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2003)

Le chocolat c une mine d'or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca rapportera tjs du pognon


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> soit t'était pas bien payé, soit ton premier Mac était très cher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben l'été t'es payé au smic, pas plus. Même si ce n'était qu'un modeste LC II, avec tous les accessoires (Moniteur, lecteur CD) ca revenait vite cher. C'était pas vraiment la machine du peuple ...


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Il y a pas de taff , tant que j'aurai pas mon bac , j'ai eu des non partout !!! 
Sir.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de finir mes études et je commence a bosser: la premiere chose que je me suis payé c'est mon Alu 15"


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

hihi ma aussi z'ai reçu mon tordinateur !!
il est très beau, très solide, il marche super bien bref il est génial !

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (28 Novembre 2003)

Eh beh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout vient à point qui c attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu nous feras un petit bench  on l'attends avec impatiente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fais bien mumuse 
@++


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

vivivi par contre qu'utilisé vous pour les bench, quel est le meilleur soft ?

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux


----------



## Onra (28 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vivivi par contre qu'utilisé vous pour les bench, quel est le meilleur soft ?
> 
> Have a good day !
> 
> ...



XBench ???


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

bon d'accord question idiote !
je sors c'est ça

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Ptit-beignet (28 Novembre 2003)

Des benchs, des benchs, des benchs ....
oui on aime ca sur ce forum...
- cinebench 2003 sur maxon.net ou versiontracker
- Xbench
- encodage itunes
- impression generale par rapport aux autres macs que vous avez deja approchés.
bref des benchs ...
Vincent.


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Il manque un bon Speedometer ou MacBench sur OS X ...


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

ah les accrocs des chiffres, moi j'marche à l'ancienne, à la sensation comme du temps des 403 ou dauphine, peut importe le chrono mais les sensations, ça c'est important !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Tes impressions alors ?


----------



## Sebang (28 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vivivi par contre qu'utilisé vous pour les bench, quel est le meilleur soft ?
> 
> Have a good day !
> 
> ...



Bah tu regardes tout les benchs que j'ai fait au dessus et tu fais les mêmes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En gros, tu as le nom des applications dont je me suis servis.
Je ne suis pas sûr que tu trouves le Ati Smartshaders parce que c'était plus ou moins enfouis dans le site de ATI. Si jamais tu y tiens, je le mettrai au téléchargement sur ma page perso.


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon j'ai plein de Benchs (cf ceux de Sebang j'suis d'ac avec les siens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
sinon niveau sensation sensationnel !! j'adore, bon il faut que je m'habitue à Panthère, bah oui je trainais encore lamentablement sur OS 9.2
Sinon premières impressions excellente, mais j'ai pas eu trop le temps de travailler dessus mais ce WE je vais m'y attacher !

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Sir (28 Novembre 2003)

Tu ne developpes jamais tes pensees Semac et c bien dommage .


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

c'est étonnant cette sensation que tu donnes toujours de lire le début des messages et jamais la fin étrange non ?

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Ptit-beignet (29 Novembre 2003)

D'ailleurs semac si tu as Warcraft III, j'aimerai bien savoir comment il tourne ? ca serait cool !
Je crois que je vais plus tenir tres longtemps .... je veux un ibook !!
A+
Vincent


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

bein non, enfin il doit y avoir des jeux fournis avec mais j'ai pas encore regardé !!
promis je le fait ce soir et je vous en parle !

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Ptit-beignet (29 Novembre 2003)

Essaie la demo sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oui je sais je suis un psychopathe).
D'ailleurs je vois dans ta signature Isight. C'est bien ce petit machin la ? Premieres impressions ?
A+
Vincent


----------



## toby (29 Novembre 2003)

Salut a tous

a 18h30 je vais cherche mon ibook 1ghz
j'en parle ensuite


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

Et bien pas mal, la qualité est assez impressionante !
Pas encore eu vraiment l'occasion de la tester, mais sur l'écran de contrôle quand tu regardes le retour la qualité est top !

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ton job c'est d'emballer le chocolat c'est sa ? sa paye bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben visiblement ton ortho s'améliore pas... on dit ÇA et pas SA!!!


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

eh oui, mais c'es plus facile au clavier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...mais c'est vrai que pour un *membre d'élite*, c'est pas ça...


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2003)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs semac si tu as Warcraft III, j'aimerai bien savoir comment il tourne ? ca serait cool !



Sur le G4 800, il tourne bien en 1024 détails max (sauf dans les mega grosses batailles, évidemment). Bien mieux que sur mon ex-G3 800 par exemple...


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Sur le G4 800, il tourne bien en 1024 détails max (sauf dans les mega grosses batailles, évidemment). Bien mieux que sur mon ex-G3 800 par exemple...



Bonne nouvelle ! Ca me renforce dans mon choix ...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (29 Novembre 2003)

ca c'est plutot pas mal, cela dit j'avis oui dire par des langues surement mauvaise qu'il ne tournait pas bien sur iBook G4 800 alors qui croire ?
Merci pour toutes ces infos
Vincent


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

oui, mais pour les accros, qui aiment bien les grosses batailles, ce n'est pas suffisant...


----------



## Sebang (29 Novembre 2003)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est plutot pas mal, cela dit j'avis oui dire par des langues surement mauvaise qu'il ne tournait pas bien sur iBook G4 800 alors qui croire ?
> Merci pour toutes ces infos
> Vincent



C'est de toute manière super suggestif tant qu'il n'y a pas d'analyse de framerate, etc...
Donc le meilleur moyen que tu pourrai avoir pour juger, c'est d'y jouer toi-même sur un G4 800 ou 933 ou 1g. Sans ça, on pourra pas trop aider. Moi je dis que ça marche vraiment pas mal, mais c'est sûr que ça ne tourne pas aussi bien que sur mon P4 2,5g avec GeForce 3 64mo... Mais faut comparer ce qui est comparable aussi... 

Mais quand même, de là à dire qu'il ne tourne pas bien, faut pas rigoler, ça tourne quand même bien!


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ben visiblement ton ortho s'améliore pas... on dit ÇA et pas SA!!!



si tu commences à corriger toutes les fautes d'orthographe d'ederntal (et du forum en général), on a pas fini


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> eh oui, mais c'es plus facile au clavier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> si tu commences à corriger toutes les fautes d'orthographe d'ederntal (et du forum en général), on a pas fini



disons que cette faute en particulier, c'est SA marque de fabrique... c'est pourtant pas compliqué de savoir quand c'est ÇA et quand c'est SA...

enfin bref!


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

tout ce que je peux vous dire c'est que sur mon Ibook G4 933 mhz (640 mo de ram) Tony Hawk's pro Skater avec tous les détails au max en 1024 tourne sans le moindre problème !!
Bon c'est pas le plus exigeant des jeux certes mais j'ai que celui la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (30 Novembre 2003)

Je viens d'offir la second skin à ma cops. Je l'avais commandé il y a 1 semaine à la fnac. Cette housse est une merveille. L'ibook rentre bien dedans, et il est super protégé. Il y a une doublure au niveau de la fermeture éclair pour pas l'abîmer. Cette second skin est pratique si on veut aussi amener l'ibook tout seul sans tout ces acessoires pour aller à la biblio par exemple ou pour mettre l'ibook dans un sac d'école tout discretement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref je la conseille surtout qu'elle est faite exprès et jolie en plus.


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2003)

peux tu nous donner les prix et des photos de la housse avec et sans l'Ibook dans l'idéal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

moi j'en ai une bête pour pc (de housse skin) et c'est vrai que c'est génial... ibook dans le sac =&gt; super discret, et bien protégé en plus (housse imperméable, résiste donc à la pluie!!!)


----------



## psyko (30 Novembre 2003)

moi j"en ai commandé une qui me plaisait bien
je sais plus trop ou je l'avais vu mais je l'ai commandé au états unis ça revenait moins chère que de l'achete en france
c'est une marware sportfoilio 2.
c'est un peu comme la seconde skin mais en plus complet 
ya deux poingnéees une bandoulière amovible et une poche devant et derrière.
ce qui fait que soit elle sert tel quel soit dans un autre sac
vous pouvez la voir sur le site marware.com
dès que je l'ai je vous dirai ce que jen pense
tchuss


----------



## psyko (30 Novembre 2003)

juste un petit message pour vous confirmer que le path pour avoir le bureau étendu sur un ibookg4 12 pouce fonctionne très bien.
ça renforce encore le fait que j'ai fait le bon choix entre pb1é et ibook 12
voilou


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (30 Novembre 2003)

Pour les photos, je suis malade et couché avec le nibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pris le lien de de la fnac où j'ai commandé. Elle coûte 35 avec les fdp. L'ibook rentre pile poil dedans, la housse est faite exprès comme c marqué dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle existe plus qu'en gris contre gris et blanc avant dommage mais c moins salissant


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

Bienvenue au paradis. Le Karma.

Déso pour mes absences ( surtout le jour des enfants )

boulot oblige ... faut bien trouver une solution pour le payer cet iBook


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ..., bon il faut que je m'habitue à Panthère, bah oui je trainais encore lamentablement sur OS 9.2
> ...
> (bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)



Youhais, mon p'tit neuf a encore de beau jour devant lui, dumoins sur mes PM.
Je me vois mal déboursser les màj d' adobe, dvdstudio pro, toast, norton, ... tout ca pour être sous le félin.
La coexistance des 2 systèmes à encore une raison d' être.

Mais bon, ... 

Je me demande si y' a pas moyen de débrider l' iBook pour qu' il démarre sous 9. Sans doute dans la ROM de démarrage et là ... ou la la !!!
Si qq'un à une réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carpe diem, profitons de l' instant présent avec nos iBooks dans le temple du " Youplaali "


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

J' espère que t' as bien fait ton calcul; avec la douane, çà monte vite mais comme le $ est aussi bas que la popularité de Bush, ...

T' as plus d' info ( prix après livraison et original ( US ), ... ).
Ca peut aider pour ceux qui veulent acheter aux stêtes.

Merci


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> mais comme le $ est aussi bas que la popularité de Bush, ...



un petit voyage du billet vert en irak lui ferait du bien aussi?






sans déconner, c'est le pied un $ aussi bas! les portables sont presques gratuits...


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> un petit voyage du billet vert en irak lui ferait du bien aussi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youais mais faut quand même travailler pour sa gratuité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, qu' il descende encore ce $ que je puisse enfin m' offrir le nouveau G5 ( 2x2,5 en janvier ? ).


yes, yes, yes,  ...
après le thread "iBook G4 et livraison", vive " I want my G5 bi2,5 ".
 Qui participe ? ( au moins par rêve )


----------



## psyko (30 Novembre 2003)

le prix ça fait 39$90 plus 21$ de frais de port
livré normalement en une semaine
pour la photo voila

 [image]http://www.marware.com/SportFolio-II-Blue.html[/image] 

pour les délais dès que je l'ai recu je vous tiens au courant


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Je me demande si y' a pas moyen de débrider l' iBook pour qu' il démarre sous 9. Sans doute dans la ROM de démarrage et là ... ou la la !!!(...)



       il y a bien un article à ce propos sur osxfacile , mais en fait il semble que ça ne marche pas (d'après les forums macbidouille)...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

psyko a dit:
			
		

> [image]http://www.marware.com/SportFolio-II-Blue.html[/image]



ton lien doit se terminer par ".jpg" si tu veux insérer des images


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Pour les photos, je suis malade et couché avec le nibook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en noir...

(le detail dont tout le monde se fou )


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

allez, moi je suis gentil : 
elle est ici ton image :


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Youais mais faut quand même travailler pour sa gratuité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sasn vouloir te donner de faux espoirs, je pense pas qu'il y aura de Bi 2,5 en janvier... apple n'arrive aps a fournir des Bi 2 en suffisance, puisqu'elle lance un Bi 1,8. ça prouve que la gravure du 2GHz n'est pas encore parfaitement maitrisée... donc vont pas passer à 2,5 dans 1 mois!


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sasn vouloir te donner de faux espoirs, je pense pas qu'il y aura de Bi 2,5 en janvier... apple n'arrive aps a fournir des Bi 2 en suffisance, puisqu'elle lance un Bi 1,8. ça prouve que la gravure du 2GHz n'est pas encore parfaitement maitrisée... donc vont pas passer à 2,5 dans 1 mois!



cela me paraît assez juste.

En Janvier, on aura plutôt une baisse des prix ou du nouveau du côté des iMacs ...

ouuups


----------



## Sebang (30 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si y' a pas moyen de débrider l' iBook pour qu' il démarre sous 9. Sans doute dans la ROM de démarrage et là ... ou la la !!!
> Si qq'un à une réponse



Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que le problème se situerait au niveau de la carte graphique (la 9200) qui n'a pas de drivers OS9. et qui donc serait inutilisable.
Ceci dit, c'était peut-être que des hypothèses, surtout que  je ne sais même plus où j'avais lu ça (source fiable ou non).


----------



## kokua (1 Décembre 2003)

Janvier c' était rêver.
Réellement, je pense que la nouvelle gamme sortira fin mars, début avril, selon les stats, Apple sort quasi à échéance fixe ses évolutions hard. Autour de 180 jours. Depuis septembre = mars , CQFD.

Espèrons que comme d' hab, la deuxième génération corrigera les rares hics de toutes nouvelles versions.

Mais bon on est loin du topic iBook alors je clos, si vous êtes d' accord, le post. RDV dans PM.


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Espèrons que comme d' hab, la deuxième génération corrigera les rares hics de toutes nouvelles versions



à quel "hic" tu penses ???


----------



## méduse à 3 pattes (1 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais cherché un job étudiant comme nous te l'avions conseillé au mois de mai tu pourais t'acheter un iBook sans devoir dépendre de tes parents.



Exactement, j'ai accueilli des arrivages incontrôlés de touristes caniculés tout l'été sur les plages de la rochelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour m'offrir un ibook (j'ai hésité avec une 125, l'assurance n'était pas plus chère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (1 Décembre 2003)

Tout à fait!

Quand on veut on peu!

Tu bosses 2 mois à 6500 par mois, et tu peux te payer un nibook tranquile.....

C sûr que si tu veux pas te fatiguer et que tu cherches pas, le travail ne vient pas à toi!


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> m'offrir un ibook (j'ai hésité avec une 125, l'assurance n'était pas plus chère
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'assurance d'un iBook aussi cher que l'assurance d'une 125


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

méduse à 3 pattes a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, j'ai accueilli des arrivages incontrôlés de touristes caniculés tout l'été sur les plages de la rochelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A l'époque quand j'étais étudiant, j'avais choisi la moto plutôt qu'un mac, j'ai attendu 28 ans pour m'acheter un Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le problème de SIR, (SMG pour les anciens) c'est qu'il voudrait que l'iBook lui tombe du ciel.


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A l'époque quand j'étais étudiant, j'avais choisi la moto plutôt qu'un mac, j'ai attendu 28 ans pour m'acheter un Mac.



eh ben je sais pas comment t'as fait pour survivre jusqu'à 28 ans sans Mac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque je compte bien tenir jusqu'à 28 ans sans bagnole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de SIR, (SMG pour les anciens) c'est qu'il voudrait que l'iBook lui tombe du ciel.



ce serait assez logique vu que l'iBook semble produit des dieux tant son excellence est divinement éclatante


----------



## Sebang (2 Décembre 2003)

Juste 2 benchs de plus que j'ai fait avec 2 applis trouvées par hasard sur Version Tracker en cherchant "bench".

*CocoaBench*
13,51

Pour comparaison, le PowerMac G4 733, 1go de Ram sur leur page web fait du 13,4.
(comparaison à prendre avec des pincettes, les tests n'étant pas réalisés avec le même système)

*SpeedRun*
Graphics = 94
Harddrive = 335
Processor = 286
Ram = 942

Overall = 415

Ce qui signifie que :
-La carte graphique est au même niveau que celle d'un iMac G3 233 d'après eux... J'imagine que la carte est trop récente et leur programme trop vieux...
EDIT : Je vois que l'iBook G4 800 de leur base fait du 145... Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon score est si faible. Je suis en millions de couleurs, peut-être étaient-ils en milliers voir en 256 couleurs ??
-Que le disque dur est au même niveau que celui d'un Powerbook G4 500... Toujours d'après eux.
-Que le processeur fait score égal avec celui de l'iBook G3 800 et de l'iBook G4 800 de leur base (on sent qu'il n'y a pas de test altivec)
-Et que la Ram termine 200 points derrière celle de leur G5 bi-2ghz... Loin devant celle en 3ème position...


En gros, faut pas se fier aux comparaisons avec les machines de leurs bases de données et je pense que tout ces benchmarks ne nous seront utiles que lorsque quelqu'un avec un iBook G4 933 et quelqu'un avec un iBook G4 1ghz fera exactement les mêmes tests avec le même système (10.3.1).

Voili voilà.


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> En gros, faut pas se fier aux comparaisons avec les machines de leurs bases de données et je pense que tout ces benchmarks ne nous seront utiles que lorsque quelqu'un avec un iBook G4 933 et quelqu'un avec un iBook G4 1ghz fera exactement les mêmes tests avec le même système (10.3.1).
> 
> Voili voilà.



bien dit


----------



## pommeN (3 Décembre 2003)

Et comment est ce nouveau clavier? J'adorais le look de l'ancien et je suis vraiment déçu par l'aspect du nouveau, mais au touché ça donne quoi?


----------



## Sebang (3 Décembre 2003)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Et comment est ce nouveau clavier? J'adorais le look de l'ancien et je suis vraiment déçu par l'aspect du nouveau, mais au touché ça donne quoi?



Comme avant, mais en blanc opaque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je préfère celui-ci. J'aimais pas trop le blanc translucide.


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2003)

Allez, un petit dernier pour la route : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Altivec Fractal 1.2*
(Juste en lançant le programme, sans rien toucher aux réglages de base et après un redémarrage).

3015 Megaflops (à peu près).

Voili voilà !

Et pour les autres iBook G4, toujours pas de volontaire ?? Vous êtes pas cool quand même...


----------



## Soba (6 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Comme avant, mais en blanc opaque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est beau ... mais qu'est ce qu'il est salissant !!!
tu prends vite l'habitude de te laver les mains toutes les 2 seconde si tu veux pas avoir un ibook avec avec un clavier gris ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il demande quand même pas mal d'attention cet ibook ...   

Au passage, voilà le xbench de mon ibook 933 avec 640 mo de ram :

Results	80.38	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.1 (7C107)
		Physical RAM		640 MB
		Model		PowerBook6,3
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 934 MHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 934 MHz
			Bus Frequency		133 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV280M9+
		Drive Type		TOSHIBA MK4025GAS
	CPU Test	111.24	
		GCD Loop	103.56	4.04 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	115.07	416.13 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	114.70	3.33 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	114.96	1.78 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	108.88	4.36 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	78.96	
		Computation	58.18	785.47 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	122.83	1.54 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	81.61	
		System	70.59	
			Allocate	592.93	386.77 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	44.24	352.14 MB/sec
			Copy	54.92	274.61 MB/sec
		Stream	96.71	
			Copy	93.28	681.91 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	93.72	691.65 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	95.86	613.50 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	104.85	640.64 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	105.97	
		Line	97.37	2.48 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	113.21	7.96 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	116.62	2.69 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	97.25	1.06 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	108.45	1.77 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	74.60	
		Spinning Squares	74.60	52.20 frames/sec
	Disk Test	55.89	
		Sequential	62.98	
			Uncached Write	58.57	24.41 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	49.11	20.11 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	132.81	21.02 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	53.93	21.79 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	50.23	
			Uncached Write	42.56	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	48.43	10.92 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	55.96	0.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	56.77	11.68 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2003)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour ton xBench !
Cependant, il m'a pas l'air très rapide (sans te vexer bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) parce qu'il n'a un total que de 80 alors que je crois me souvenir que mon G4 800 était dans les 74. Ça m'étonne un peu et j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir des circonstance atténuantes (y'en a toujours !)


----------



## Soba (6 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, ben c'est vrai que c'est pas très rapide .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais bon, ça me suffit, et puis, je n'avais pas redémarré ... et pas fermé toutes mes appli je crois ... bref, j'ai fait ça un peu à la bourrin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'essaierai d'en faire un autre dans les règles de l'art ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (6 Décembre 2003)

Soba a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, ça me suffit, et puis, je n'avais pas redémarré ... et pas fermé toutes mes appli je crois ...



ça change beaucoup les résultats


----------



## semac (6 Décembre 2003)

Voici des benchs concernant ma machine, un Ibook 933 avec également 640 mo de ram.

Voili, voilà

Results	72.07	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1
		System Version		10.3.1
		Physical RAM		640 MB
		Model		PowerBook6,3
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 934 MHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 934 MHz
			Bus Frequency		133 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV280M9+
		Drive Type		FUJITSU MHT2040AT
	CPU Test	81.79	
		GCD Recursion	82.23	3.21 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	61.47	218.62 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	89.43	1.30 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	86.50	1.33 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	100.38	4.02 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	66.25	
		Computation	51.29	413.17 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	93.53	1.17 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	74.79	
		System	60.92	
			Allocate	368.69	124.31 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	38.62	307.41 MB/sec
			Copy	48.46	242.29 MB/sec
		Stream	96.81	
			Copy	107.75	439.42 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	96.41	400.51 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	84.19	355.28 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	102.18	420.57 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	103.41	
		Line	102.87	2.62 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	93.68	6.59 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	95.12	2.19 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	97.98	1.06 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	138.23	2.25 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	70.39	
		Spinning Squares	70.39	49.26 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	114.58	
		Elements	114.58	38.99 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	62.99	
		Sequential	69.12	
			Uncached Write	75.32	29.98 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	61.72	24.09 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	77.59	12.28 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	64.49	26.06 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	57.86	
			Uncached Write	67.75	0.97 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	53.96	12.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	52.08	0.34 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	60.10	12.37 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## semac (6 Décembre 2003)

je précise que j'ai redémarré ma machine et déconnecté toute application autre.


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je précise que j'ai redémarré ma machine et déconnecté toute application autre.



"déconnecter une application" ????


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2003)

Bon ben y'a des choses que je ne comprend pas, ou alors Xbench est défaillant (ça serait pas une surprise).

Je n'explique pas pourquoi je suis à 74,xx (celui de Steeve est dans ces eaux là aussi) alors que le 933 de Semac est à 72,xx...
Encore, celui de Soba est à 80, pourquoi pas, bien que ça me semble être un faible écart pour 133mhz de plus...

Mystère et boule de gomme...


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

personellement, je trouve qu'iln'y a rien de plus inintéressant qu'X-Bench...

a quel vitesse encodez vous un fichier Aiff de 1h en MP3?
quel est le temps exact de boot?
quel est le nombre de fps avec itunes en plein écran?
quelle est la vitesse de défilement d'un PDF de 300 pages?
combien de temps met un encodage d'un fichier .mov de 1 minute en Divx 4?

etc...

ça c'est intéressant!


----------



## semac (7 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben y'a des choses que je ne comprend pas, ou alors Xbench est défaillant (ça serait pas une surprise).
> 
> Je n'explique pas pourquoi je suis à 74,xx (celui de Steeve est dans ces eaux là aussi) alors que le 933 de Semac est à 72,xx...
> Encore, celui de Soba est à 80, pourquoi pas, bien que ça me semble être un faible écart pour 133mhz de plus...
> ...



Et encore en refaisant le test 2 fois de  suite avec le mac sur la batterie ou sur le secteur les résultats sont totalement différent donc il est possible que la fiablité du soft ne soit pas sa qualité première !
J'irai même jusqu'à croire qu'il s'agit plus d'une fantaisie que d'un véritable test !


----------



## semac (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> personellement, je trouve qu'iln'y a rien de plus inintéressant qu'X-Bench...
> 
> a quel vitesse encodez vous un fichier Aiff de 1h en MP3?
> quel est le temps exact de boot?
> ...



Je te rejoins assez, d'autant que comme dit plus haut, quel crédit peut on accorder à ce soft, surtout que sa fiabilité n'est pas démontrer !


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> a quel vitesse encodez vous un fichier Aiff de 1h en MP3?
> quel est le temps exact de boot?
> quel est le nombre de fps avec itunes en plein écran?
> quelle est la vitesse de défilement d'un PDF de 300 pages?
> combien de temps met un encodage d'un fichier .mov de 1 minute en Divx 4?



Avec quelles applis il faut faire tout ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sauf iTunes et boot, évidemment)


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Avec quelles applis il faut faire tout ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faut QT pro et Aperçu, mais ça je pense que tu savais


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2003)

Qui peut faire ses tests ?.
Sir.


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2003)

faudrait trouver un PDF commun à tous, vraiment lourd, et le faire défiler jusqu'au bout pour voir...


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> faudrait trouver un PDF commun à tous, vraiment lourd, et le faire défiler jusqu'au bout pour voir...



mon mémoire de maîtrise  (120 pages) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




soyez indulgent, il a déjà deux ans


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2003)

Un document Hardware d' Apple ?


----------



## Sir (7 Décembre 2003)

Parfait , merci florent !


----------



## Mordred (7 Décembre 2003)

Dis-moi florent, en plus de servir la cause commune, ce mémoire est très intéressant ! Moi qui avait envie de proposer le mien, je me retiens maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mordred


----------



## Sebang (7 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> il faut QT pro et Aperçu, mais ça je pense que tu savais



Pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, maintenant, y'a plus qu'à trouver un aif d'une heure.
Mais vous croyez que tout le monde a QT Pro ici ou quoi ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi florent, en plus de servir la cause commune, ce mémoire est très intéressant ! Moi qui avait envie de proposer le mien, je me retiens maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le sujet est assez particulier, je ne pensais pas qu'il allait passionner les foules.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je pourrais aussi mettre des articles de DEA qui prolongent cette recherche.

Pour revenir au sujet, je rappelle que dans Aperçu, il faut choisir "défilement automatique" (dans "afficher").

Alors voici les temps (avec ma config de signature) : 
6 secondes en appuyant dans la barre de défilement,
1 minute et et secondes en appuyant sur la flèche de défilement.


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Bon, maintenant, y'a plus qu'à trouver un aif d'une heure.
> Mais vous croyez que tout le monde a QT Pro ici ou quoi ?



dans d'autres forums, il y a plusieurs pages de benchs avec Toshop ... QTPro est tout de même plus accessible


----------



## skirb (7 Décembre 2003)

ouais, personne pour chronométrer grosso modo le temps mis pour un encoder un cd d'1h en aac, et le tps qu'il faut pour booter ?
sur un 12'', c'est celui là que je compte acquérir, j'ai décidé de revendre mon pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'utilisais gentoo avant, qui hélas je crois passe mal sur les ibook (?), mais il y à qq p'tites quouestions qui me taraude...

Existe-t-il un méga super lecteur multimédia avec plein de plugins comme Windows Media Center, sur mac ? rien que pour celui là j'avais tjs ma p'tite partoche windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je voudrais aussi savoir si le système est bien fluide (genre les menus qui apparaissent instantanément qd on click), et si c'est assez puissant pour utiliser Virtual PC ?

Pour finir, peux t'on lire des vidéos avi directement, où faut il installer des codecs spéciaux ???


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

skirb a dit:
			
		

> Existe-t-il un méga super lecteur multimédia avec plein de plugins comme Windows Media Center, sur mac ? rien que pour celui là j'avais tjs ma p'tite partoche windows



VLC 
	
 : tu peux y lire des.avi directement.

Sinon, le dernier iBook est assez puissant pour faire tourner VirtualPC. 

Bienvenu sur Macgé


----------



## skirb (7 Décembre 2003)

rhâa c'est fantastique tout ça, je le connaissait même pas sous nux ce player, merci !

C'est qu'il me tarde de toucher des thunes et de gagner de la place en virant ce gros ordi qui m'encombre maintenant


----------



## Soba (7 Décembre 2003)

Pour le nb de fps avec itunes en plein écran :
minimum : 40
maximum : 63
et ça tournait en moyenne à 57 fps (ou ips comme vous voulez ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pr le test d'aperçu, je le fait dès que je peux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouaouh .. mon 100ème post


----------



## De St-Cyr (9 Décembre 2003)

Moi aussi je m'en vais vers le Mac et je suis très interessé par le iBook 933 Mhz

Je veux faire du Final Cut Pro-Live Type / DVD Studio Pro (avec un DD et graveur DVD externe) Photoshop et peut être même du Soundtrack. 

À quand les "benchmark" de cette bête avec les logiciels mentionnés ci-dessus?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me dis que si je suis capable de faire un montage sur Premiere et de la création de DVD avec mon AMD Athlon 1 Ghz avec 512 megs de mémoire vive, alors je pourrais très bien le faire avec le iBook avec 640 Megs de mémoire vive? D'après ce que j'ai compris, le G4 933 Mhz serait deux fois plus rapide que mon AMD? (je sais, il faut comparer le comparable...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Une question : Je vois qu'il y a une seule prise de Firewire sur le iBook. Est-ce possible de brancher une caméra numérique sur le portable tout en ayant un disque dur externe Firewire et de faire un transfère via Final Cut Pro ou iMovie?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2003)

De St-Cyr a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je m'en vais vers le Mac et je suis très interessé par le iBook 933 Mhz
> 
> Je veux faire du Final Cut Pro-Live Type / DVD Studio Pro (avec un DD et graveur DVD externe) Photoshop et peut être même du Soundtrack.
> 
> ...



comparer l'Athlon au dernier iBook est délicat. Il faut voir la carte graphique, la vitesse du Hd, etc ...

FCp sera tout à fait utilisable sur ton iBook, bien sûr, dès que tu voudras visualiser un effet, il y aura un rendu.

le mieux est en effet de te munir d'un disque dur externe (j'en vends un de 60 go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur lequel tu pourras faire de l'aquisition directement.

Pour FCP, c'est toujours mieux de bosser sur un autre disque que celui où tu as le système et l'application.

Comme le FireWire est chaînable, il n'y aura pas de pb pour faire de l'aquisition directement depuis ta caméra sur ton hd externe


----------



## De St-Cyr (9 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> comparer l'Athlon au dernier iBook est délicat. Il faut voir la carte graphique, la vitesse du Hd, etc ...
> 
> FCp sera tout à fait utilisable sur ton iBook, bien sûr, dès que tu voudras visualiser un effet, il y aura un rendu.
> 
> ...



J'ai un Athlon 1Ghz 512 megs mémoire vive, carte vidéo Matrox G400 Marvel, 2 DD : Maxtor 40 Gig et Western Digital 80 Gig 8 megs cache (pour la vidéo).

Sur Premiere c'est pénible pour les rendus parce que ce n'est pas très optimisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour ton offre de ton 60 Gig, mais j'habite à Montréal (Québec)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, ce que je veux faire, c'est de rendre mon DD Western Digital et mon graveur DVD Sony DRU-500AX en externe avec un boitier Firewire. C'est ce qu'on appelle du recyclage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2003)

De St-Cyr a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton offre de ton 60 Gig, mais j'habite à Montréal (Québec)



j'habitais Montréal jusqu'en Mai de cette année : c'est donc trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				De St-Cyr a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce que je veux faire, c'est de rendre mon DD Western Digital et mon graveur DVD Sony DRU-500AX en externe avec un boitier Firewire. C'est ce qu'on appelle du recyclage



et c'est une très bonne option si ce n'est que les prix des boitiers nus (51/4 IDE et 3" 1/2)  ne sot pas très intéressants : c'est souvent plus intéressant d'en prendre avec un hd à l'intérieur ...

Vu que tu viens de Première,tu vas te régaler avec FCp


----------



## decoris (9 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> mon mémoire de maîtrise  (120 pages)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peut-être un fichier plein de graphes, de photos, et bien bien lourd serait plus adéquat? là je n'ai aucun ralentissement en le scrollant avec mon bête G3 500...


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> peut-être un fichier plein de graphes, de photos, et bien bien lourd serait plus adéquat? là je n'ai aucun ralentissement en le scrollant avec mon bête G3 500...



tu as raison, je ne pense pas que ce soit le fichier le plus adapté.
J'ai bien la version de ce texte avec les photos, mais il fait plus de 10 mo  ...


----------



## kokua (9 Décembre 2003)

Rien à voir aux Benches, mais je voulais partager mon experience d' aujourdui.
J' ai toasté une gallette de 80' sous iTunes en un peu plus de 3'.
Jusque là rien de bien nouveau.
Et pourtant, en nomade, le book posé sur le siège de ma voiture, en roulant sur les routes de bruxelles qui n' ont rien à envier aux gruyère et emmenthal, avec toutes ces secousses, la gravure à vitesse max, le cd à été gravé sans accros.

Chapeau Apple.


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (9 Décembre 2003)

Ha bah ca c'est sur c'est du test!!!!

Qui pour le test dans un avion en plein orage????


----------



## kokua (9 Décembre 2003)

T' offre le ticket ? HNL ?


----------



## semac (10 Décembre 2003)

C'est dans ces cas là que l'on est heureux d'avoir un portable !
j'ai fait la même expérience et c'est une sensation incroyable de graver un CD en voyage !!
enfin c'est ce que j'ai ressentis !


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait la même expérience et c'est une sensation incroyable de graver un CD en voyage !!



le plaisir de l'homme (post) moderne ...


----------



## De St-Cyr (10 Décembre 2003)

Avec le iBook, es-t'il est possible d'y brancher un écran CRT ou DVI pour avoir une plus grande vision? Merci d'avance!


----------



## semac (10 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> le plaisir de l'homme (post) moderne ...



C'est exactement ça ! des petits rien qui vous rendent heureux (de votre achat en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2003)

De St-Cyr a dit:
			
		

> Avec le iBook, es-t'il est possible d'y brancher un écran CRT ou DVI pour avoir une plus grande vision? Merci d'avance!



CRT oui. DVI non. Pour des résolutions supérieures à celles de l'écran et un bureau étendu il faut en passer par un patch.


----------



## njx (11 Décembre 2003)

ou peut t'on ttrouver se patch ???


----------



## Zitoune (11 Décembre 2003)

là


----------



## Mulder (11 Décembre 2003)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> ou peut t'on ttrouver se patch ???



Ici


----------



## njx (11 Décembre 2003)

merci


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Décembre 2003)

où ça ???


----------



## Mulder (11 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> où ça ???



Mon lien, en français, fonctionne, lui.


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Quelqu'un la testé sur un Ibook G4 14" ou au moins sur un Ibook 14" ?


----------



## Mulder (11 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un la testé sur un Ibook G4 14" ou au moins sur un Ibook 14" ?


Il n'y a pas de raison que ça fonctionne sur un 12 et pas sur un 14". Les cartes graphiques sont les mêmes.


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

mouuai mais il fou les ch'tons l'otes sur son site avec ces ordi foutus !!
pas envie cramer mon nIbook tout neuf que j'ai attendu 28 jours !


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (11 Décembre 2003)

Vas y sans pbm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je l'ai fait sur le 12" g4, ça marche impec


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour l'info, je vais sans doute me lancer !


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2003)

Il faut pas etre triste comme cela , Semac .


----------



## he@rtbroken (11 Décembre 2003)

'Lut tout le monde !!!

Je viens tout juste de faire l'acquisition d'un ibookG4 1Ghz!!!
Nouveau dans le monde du Mac', mes 1ères impressions sont excellentes !!!
Même si je vois bcp de critiques sur les ibook G4, je le trouve vraiment performant, pour mon utilisation. De plus , son prix attractif a été un bon motif pour moi pour switcher et abandonner mon ... de pc!!


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

bienvenue et un de plus !
J'suis pas triste Sir j'ai les ch'tons veux pas casser mon bel ordi


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2003)

Tu le casseras pas si tu y vas pas comme un bourrin


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Décembre 2003)

je ne vois pas comment on peut y aller "comme un bourrin" pour appliquer un patch bureau étendu ???


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2003)

On sait jamais


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas comment on peut y aller "comme un bourrin" pour appliquer un patch bureau étendu ???



La je suis d'ac avec toi Florent ! parfois Sir tu es déroutant !


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> La je suis d'ac avec toi Florent ! parfois Sir tu es déroutant !



C'est vrai quoi, on ne sait jamais. Il pourrait y en avoir un qui veut obtenir le "bureau étendu" avec une scie et un rabot.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (17 Décembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens faire un peu le "rapport" après un peu plus d'un mois d'utilisation.

Concernant la machine, le pbm du "ploc" au niveau du poigné gauche est tjs présent voire un peu plus qu'avant. On peut maintenant bougé le pastique du haut et du bas donc le jeu c un peu agrandi. Cependant, ce n'est pas non plus énorme. Pas de sav pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus tard....

Concernant l'utilisation, je n'ai eu qu'un seul plantage et c tout à l'heure et à mon avis c pas bon signe.... Je n'utilisais pas le portable depuis 2 min, et d'un coup l'écran est devenu noir mais il c pas mis en veille. Impossible de voir quoi que ce soit...; J'ai touché tout les boutons, et d'un coup l'affichage est réapparu, mais avec des dégradés, des bandes.... comme quand une cg a morflé..... J'ai enlevé la batt, et il a redemarrer niquel. Ouf, mais ça onnonce rien de bien.... J'espère que c pas grave car en 4 machines apple&gt; 4 pbms! . Un ibook au lecteur graveur défectueux qui gravait pas à la bonne vitesse comme chez bcp de personnes...., un titanium avec modem et cg qui casse au bout de 10 mois, un emac avec pbm d'affichage et  là l'ibook qui a du jeu (pas grave) mais aussi un ti pbm d'affichage (j'espre juste un bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mis à part, très bonne autonomie, perf honorable avec 640 de ram.
Par contre, je trouve qu'il chauffe un peu pour l'hiver....


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

Pour ma part pas un seul ploc, et il chauffe pas trop


----------



## njx (19 Décembre 2003)

moi j'ai mon ibook 800mhz depuis 2 semaines et je suis content d'etre passé sous mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car le pc demande toujours de la maintenence!! 
et j'ai aussi se ploc et un peut de jeu mais vraiment rien du tout de special!!!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (19 Décembre 2003)

Des news  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'ibook a refait le même pbm carte graphique, et j'ai maintenant un hp gauche qui grésille!

Je l'ai donc ameené au sav après un mois d'utilisation... super....

Ma cops est contente, je lui conseille un emac&gt; que des pbms, après réparation elle l'a vendu, et un ibook qui le remplace et hop encore des pbms....

Vraiment déçu là.....


----------



## Sebang (19 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai des news un peu plus réjouissantes pour les utilisateurs d'iBook G4 qui fonctionnent (!) sous 10.3.2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici un XBench réalisé à l'instant :

Results	77.74	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.2 (7D24)
		Physical RAM		640 MB
		Model		PowerBook6,3
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 800 MHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 800 MHz
			Bus Frequency		133 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV280M9+
		Drive Type		Hitachi IC25N060ATMR04-0


	CPU Test	75.49	
		GCD Loop	71.27	2.78 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	72.63	262.64 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	74.49	2.16 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	74.17	1.15 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	86.74	3.47 Mops/sec

	Thread Test	59.50	
		Computation	45.63	616.01 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	85.50	1.07 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads

	Memory Test	86.30	
		System	77.32	
			Allocate	438.91	286.30 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	66.96	533.00 MB/sec
			Copy	46.32	231.60 MB/sec
		Stream	97.64	
			Copy	93.25	681.66 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	93.43	689.48 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	96.71	618.96 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	108.72	664.28 MB/sec [altivec]

	Quartz Graphics Test	100.60	
		Line	93.87	2.39 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	86.10	6.06 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	87.91	2.03 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	91.23	991.29 beziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	196.17	3.20 Kchars/sec

	OpenGL Graphics Test	72.97	
		Spinning Squares	72.97	51.06 frames/sec

	User Interface Test	108.83	
		Elements	108.83	35.00 refresh/sec

	Disk Test	64.24	
		Sequential	70.73	
			Uncached Write	78.90	32.89 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	58.64	24.02 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	84.57	13.39 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	66.66	26.93 MB/sec [256K blocks]

		Random	58.84	
			Uncached Write	54.08	0.81 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	62.44	14.08 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	56.30	0.37 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	63.64	13.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'ai gagné plus de 3 points. J'ai recommencé le test à peu près 15 fois et j'ai toujours tourné aux alentours de 76-77 points alors que j'étais plutôt à 73-74 avec 10.3.1 et 10.3.

Donc je ne sais pas si c'est une coincidence ou si j'ai vraiment changé quelque chose dans mon système depuis les derniers tests, mais je suis plutôt content là.


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

10.3.2 ??? ah bon faut que je fasse la mise à jour alors!


----------



## bibou25 (20 Mars 2004)

Hello,
moi je viens d'appeler la fnac pour savoir s'il étiat possible d'augmenter la taille du disuqe dur ainsi que la memoire vive et il me dise qu'ils ne font pas cela???comment as tu fait pour avoir une memoire vive a 512?
Mercid'avance


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2004)

Tu commandes un barrette 512 mo à la fnac et tu l'installeras toi même, c'est très facile, mais normalement la fnac devrait de l'installer.
Tu peux acheter ta ram dans plein d'endroits, apple étant le fournisseur le plus cher.

Pour le DD, il y a juste une commande sur l'apple store qui te permet de prendre un DD plus gros, sinon il faut en commander un et l'installer toi même également, là c'est un peu plus délicat.


----------

